
Startup School Livestream - mtviewdave
http://www.startupschool.org/live/
======
fenguin
Hey guys, I'm here and taking notes -- I've put some from the morning talks
onto GitHub; please PR if you have any improvements or more details! Let's
make the best notes ever :)

[https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-
notes/tree/mas...](https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-
notes/tree/master/2016)

~~~
tedmiston
This is awesome. I just tuned into the stream a bit ago and lagging behind on
notes, but I plan to catch several afternoon sessions.

I keep my article / book / conference notes in a repo too [0]. It's great to
see more of that :).

[0]: [https://github.com/tedmiston/notes](https://github.com/tedmiston/notes)

~~~
falloutx
Logging is awesome. I wish I could be a little more disciplined.

Thanks for the awesomeness.

~~~
tedmiston
I'm really trying to make notes on the office hours with Qasar and Kevin but
the pace is just so fast today. I think I'm going to have to go back and
revisit once these videos are posted myself.

~~~
fenguin
I've logged some of the useful or interesting questions that Qasar and Kevin
asked at [https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-
notes/blob/mas...](https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-
notes/blob/master/2016/YCOfficeHours.md)

------
ChrisCinelli
Ooshma is doing a great job. She reminds me a lot Brian Chesky's talk at
Startup School 2010
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOytubycHOg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOytubycHOg)

------
asadlionpk
I wish they used youtube live stream. This one is laggy for me somehow.

~~~
eadz
Youtube also allows going back in time if you missed the first part, it's
buffered. so much better.

------
mcbits
I think I've managed to play the stream without infecting my computer with
Flash. Open this network stream in VLC: [http://icv-
live8.icvdm.cshls.lldns.net/icvdm/icv-live8/icv-l...](http://icv-
live8.icvdm.cshls.lldns.net/icvdm/icv-live8/icv-live8.m3u8)

Changing that "live8" to other numbers shows other videos, mostly eBay
commercials but maybe some other content as well.

------
mccanne
I only saw the bits around 230pm, but if by "startup school" they were trying
to explain to the inexperienced entrepreneurs how they can be exploited by
third-tier investors who enjoy mocking them, cutting them off while they are
trying to explain their innovative ideas, and showing how smart they are to
other people in the room, then that parody was pure genius. But I'm guessing
most people missed the joke.

------
RubyPinch
Sometimes I wonder if the world from a startup's point of view is limited to
America!

The stream is near unwatchable in Australia!

edit: even going as far as using mpv to help alleviate the issues, but stuff
dropping still isn't helping!

~~~
rmason
Understand your frustration, it's cutting in and out here in Michigan. Hope
they investigate another vendor for next year.

~~~
tedmiston
I didn't have any issues with the stream in Ohio.

------
mkagenius
When will the recorded versions be up?

~~~
sandslash
Working on it! Hopefully in the next week or two.

~~~
elmar
why it takes so long?

~~~
sandslash
Mainly for editing. Segmenting and editing the different footage into
something more easy to watch takes a bit of time.

I will aim to get the extended version online after the weekend, but downloads
do take a while!

~~~
rojobuffalo
Where will they be published when ready?

------
Catullus77
Live back channel discussion for remote viewers in #startups on
irc.freenode.net...Come join us!

------
ChrisCinelli
Netflix's deck that Reid Hoffman is talking about:
[http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664](http://www.slideshare.net/reed2001/culture-1798664)
This is a great one!

------
BinaryIdiot
I had a ticket and was going to join (I flew out for one in 2015) as I really
enjoyed the last time. But then I remembered unless you're looking for a
founder you only get to mingle with other, hopeful entrepreneurs and you don't
really get good feedback from anyone. And the entire set of presentations end
up online.

So if you want to attend for the social experience (which don't get me wrong
that's certainly fun) go for it but I'm not convinced it helps anymore beyond
watching the videos online. In fact last time it ended up just helping me
procrastinate.

~~~
minimaxir
> But then I remembered unless you're looking for a founder you only get to
> mingle with other, hopeful entrepreneurs and you don't really get good
> feedback from anyone.

Isn't that the case with most entrepreneur-targeted events? :P

~~~
ChrisCinelli
It is the case for MOST of conferences and most MBA programs ;-)

------
joeblau
I feel like I'm using RealPlayer the way this thing keeps buffering.

------
guiambros
_" Cannot load M3U8: Crossdomain access denied"_.

Can't understand why people keep trying to develop in-house livestream
solutions, with so many professional options available, and must-have
features: HD streaming, mobile, recordings available immediately, etc.

~~~
minimaxir
This is an interesting point as the _largest video streaming service_ is a YC
company. (admittingly, this type of content would not be suitable for Twitch,
even under their Creative umbrella).

------
heroprotagonist
The video stretches when playing a 16:9 aspect ratio video on 21:9 displays.

